# which antidepressant improved DP/DR/anxiety/depression most?



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

*which antidepressant improved DP/DR/anxiety/depression most?*​
paxil523.81%celexa29.52%prozac00.00%effexor314.29%cymbalta00.00%lexapro14.76%zoloft419.05%lamictal419.05%depakote00.00%lithium00.00%zyprexa00.00%seroquel00.00%luvox00.00%buspar14.76%remeron14.76%


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

Just curious to see what has helped a little. Let's leave the benzos out of this one. But mood stablizers as well, and anti-psychotics. And minus side effects.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Gotta cast a write-in vote for Parnate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Zoloft for the moment seems to be working just fine to me! I was on Wellbutrin XL that drug was busting me an new butt hole, glad to be off of it. Zoloft so far appears to be treating me better.

So Zoloft gets my vote!


----------

